# dead pictus catfish.



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

so i came home after work today to find one of 3 catfish dead. it was stuck in one of my fake plants. i have checked water chemistry and it is.

nitrate less then 20ppm
nitrite less then .5ppm
hardness 150ppm
chlorine 0
alkalinity 40ppm
ph 7-7.2

now to me things look ok. am i correct? 

one of the other catfish looks like its on its last leg as it is laying on my air stone. the other is swiming fine and looks healthy. now i had one of my cichlids rubbing a stone cave i have. but i dont see any white spots on any of my fish and none of them are breathing rapidly. 

my temp is at 78F and it is constantly maintained there. i have lots of filtration and the tank has been up for a while so i dont think its cycling. water is clear so i dont know whats going on.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

*it might be ick*

after looking at my rainbo fish the look like they may have some small white specks on them. the tiger barbs look ok but im thinking i should treat the tank with something any suggestions?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

white specks sounds like ich to me, someone more knowledgable will chime in. For ich an cheap way to clear it out is turn the temp up to 86F forget the number of days. Ich can't handle the heat and dies off while fish can. Good luck.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is your tank cycled? How long has it been set up? ANY nitrite is bad and indicates a problem! Did you test for ammonia? 
Do an immediate 25-30% water change with conditioned water. If possible, use Prime to dechlorinate, it will help bind the ammonia that you probably have.

Just read again... I still think a damaged or incomplete cycle is the root of the problem, stressing the fish and causing ick to set in. You shouldn't be seeing nitrites. Have you done a major clean-up recently, is it overstocked, or have you increased the bioload significantly recently?


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Is your tank cycled? How long has it been set up? ANY nitrite is bad and indicates a problem! Did you test for ammonia?
> Do an immediate 25-30% water change with conditioned water. If possible, use Prime to dechlorinate, it will help bind the ammonia that you probably have.
> 
> Just read again... I still think a damaged or incomplete cycle is the root of the problem, stressing the fish and causing ick to set in. You shouldn't be seeing nitrites. Have you done a major clean-up recently, is it overstocked, or have you increased the bioload significantly recently?


i shouldn't see any nitrites? i thought there was always going to be a bit? the tank has been up and running for at least a month. the chcilids has some white dots the size of a pen tip. i didnt think anything of it but i was told that they may have been bacteria on them and that may have caused some of the conditions for ick. the dots disappeared in like 2 days but a week and half later i have ick.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You will always see nitrates. Nitrite likely means that you're not totally cycled. When you added your last few fish (I read back over your posts) your tank probably didn't have enough good bacteria to cope with the new bioload...
I suspect that if you test for ammonia, you will find a reading...
Your best bet at this point will be frequent water changes, addition of aquarium salt, and a raised temperature. The temp will help with ick, and the salt will help both with ick and nitrite poisoning...
Sorry, not sure about the temps for ick, I've been lucky and never had to do it...


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

i did bump the temp up to 82 and i added salt as well. lost another catfish, so only one remains. i have to go away for work for a little over 2 weeks so not good timing at all. hopfuly they will be on their way back to health by monday.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in Burlington, too. I have to clean my filter sponges this weekend. If you want, you can have some good bacteria : -). I don't even mind replacing 2 sponges if you want to just toss them in...I've got extras on hand...



n21981606 said:


> i did bump the temp up to 82 and i added salt as well. lost another catfish, so only one remains. i have to go away for work for a little over 2 weeks so not good timing at all. hopfuly they will be on their way back to health by monday.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I'm in Burlington, too. I have to clean my filter sponges this weekend. If you want, you can have some good bacteria : -). I don't even mind replacing 2 sponges if you want to just toss them in...I've got extras on hand...


that would be great. think a ziplock bag would do the trick if we put some water in with them?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, ich wipes out pictus cats very fast. IIRC my days working @LFSs, the survivability from an ich problem was tops, ~25%.


----------

